# Took my CCW to Florida on Allegiant Air.



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

This is the first time I have ever flown with a hand gun. It has a more powerful pucker factor than the first time through WalMart. We were flying out of Toledo to the Orlando/Sanford airport. A few weeks prior I pulled up the Allegiant Air website to see what their regulations were. I was surprised to see that they were very basic. Got to the airport early, cuz I hate being the reason for slowing down any line. There weren't many people in the airport at all.

I usually travel with a Charter Arms .38 snubby w/CT laser grips.
But my new ballistic soulmate lately, is a European American Arms Windicator in .357 magnum. It's a 6 shot wheel gun w/a three inch barrel. Fits great into a "Packin' Tee" shirt. I was going to Florida, to some lets say, "uncharted territory" and I wanted this gun with me.

I told the ticket girl that I was checking a handgun, and without a blink of an eye she asked me if it was loaded. I told her no. Is it in a locked case she asked? Yes it is, I replied. She wanted to see it. No problem. I unlocked the case, she verified that it was unloaded (w/o touching it) then told me I had to wait for TSA. The TSA rep didn't touch it either but he carefully picked up the foam padding in the case to see if there was anything underneath. He put a red tag in the case and asked if he could take the gun and the suitcase into the back. He said he would make sure that the guncase would be locked before departure. What am I going to say NO??

We had a couple hours to kill so my wife and I were having breakfast at the airport. While sitting there choking down my $8.00 biscuit, an announcement came over the P.A. stating: IT IS A FEDERAL OFFENCE NOT TO DECLARE A GUN AND AMMUNITION BEFORE BOARDING. CRAP! Crap! Crap! Crap! I forgot to tell them about the 16 rounds of Federal Premium .38sp I had inside the suitcase right next to the guncase. My wife, that wasn't real thrilled to begin with that I was taking a gun along on a business trip just looked at me and said, "Oh great, we're going to jail now.." At first I thought we may have a problem, but 'ya know what I told her... I left my handgun AND our suitcase with a TSA rep and they were both unlocked. Yes I forgot to verbalize anything about the ammo, but they had every opportunity to go through our stuff before boarding.

The return trip from Sanford to Toledo was effortless as far as the gun was concerned. A TSA guy came to the ticket counter and asked if the gun was unloaded, looked to verify, then put a red tag in the guncase. Done. No problem at all. Allegiant Air requires ammo to be in the original box it came in. I knew that and mine was. I guess if they really wanted to get tuff with me they could have... but they didn't. Yes, we did learn alittle something here.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

It's not really that big of a deal. If you don't want to forget next time, just put the box of ammo in the gun case too, you're still legal there also.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

That is nice to know....the last time I flew to Florida I never bothered... we were going to be staying on the military base and were not allowed any weapons with us...heck the guard shack was right outside our house we were renting for the week....and those MP's looked like they were just itching to shoot someone at the shack
I always drive down when the family goes....this was by myself for a week long fishing trip to Key West


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Putting the ammo inside the firearm box would not work this time. The Windicator is a small revolver that came in a small lockable box. Just enough room for the gun. But thanks for the tip Sharp Charge.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

This may sound stupid,but is CCW fed, or state regulated?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's regulated at the state level. 

I'll second it being extremely simple. Take mine everywhere... (except CA?  )


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

Not all the states reciprocate with Ohio when it comes to CCW licenses...And you must have that state's license before you enter their state,concealing your weapon...Are you saying you would openly break the law Fallen?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

How does it work? Does the gun go in with checked baggage and twirl around the carousel until you pick it up? Or does it ride up with the pilot in a safe? I'd worry that I'd forget to claim it....


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

We were traveling light so we shared a suitcase. One suitcase and two carry ons. When you check in the suitcase at the airline counter, you have to declare a firearm and ammuntion if any. After TSA checks it out the guncase gets locked, goes back into the suitcase and into the cargo hold of the aircraft. 

I have an Ohio and a Pennsylvania CCW permit. The main reason for the PA permit is so that I can drive through Georgia legally.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Iraqvet said:


> Not all the states reciprocate with Ohio when it comes to CCW licenses...And you must have that state's license before you enter their state,concealing your weapon...Are you saying you would openly break the law Fallen?



How about you stop following me around and spouting nonsense?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Last time I took mine to Vegas, they put the gun case into a large cardboard box, covered it in tape & sent it down the line that way. 

Snakecharmer, you have legitimate concerns. There is nothing protecting your firearm until it is back in your possession. Luggage gets lost, luggage gets stolen. If your gun is in there...well... it's bad news. Something to consider, though it is a non-issue for me.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> How about you stop following me around and spouting nonsense?


There are few exceptons either way..Some states dont issue them...Others reciprocate wither other states..Some states you have to be a resident of...Please do elaborate on how you carry everywhere,with CA being a maybe??..Are you a retired LEO??..I dont think I am the one spouting nonsense...If your statement was serious,the least you can do is back it up...


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> There are few exceptons either way..Some states dont issue them...Others reciprocate wither other states..Some states you have to be a resident of...Please do elaborate on how you carry everywhere,with CA being a maybe??..Are you a retired LEO??..I dont think I am the one spouting nonsense...If your statement was serious,the least you can do is back it up...


He did not say he "conceal carries everywhere", he wrote " Take mine everywhere". 

I take mine everywhere too when I travel. Doesn't mean I conceal carry everywhere I go. Why would you step into a good post and try to start a probem where there is not one? The op posted very good info about something that a lot of people are curious about and you are railroading it. If you do not have anything positive to add why try to start an arguement about it?


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

olwhitee said:


> He did not say he "conceal carries everywhere", he wrote " Take mine everywhere".
> 
> I take mine everywhere too when I travel. Doesn't mean I conceal carry everywhere I go. Why would you step into a good post and try to start a probem where there is not one? The op posted very good info about something that a lot of people are curious about. If you do not have anything positive to add why try to start an arguement about it?


I am not trying to start trouble..But lets be realistic...There are places guns cant go..Your right,the OP did put out some good info...I am just saying people need to know the legal side of things involving other states before they just throw a gun in a suitcase and head off...


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

With the exception of NJ off the top of my head, you can in fact take your weapon, even CA. Carrying is a different story, and yes you need to see where your permit is valid.

OP, the only thing I would suggest for you, is to remain present until your gun is locked and secured in your suitcase. I've flown a bunch with guns, and never was the gun out of my immediate control prior to me locking the cases. 

Fallen, they boxed and taped your case?? Was it a pistol case that wouldn't fit in your suitcase?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes. Glock 23C... It was in a relatively small Glock box & they put it in what resembled a shotgun case (3"x 8" x 5' maybe?) made from cardboard. It looked like quite the contraption when they were done with it. No questions or funny looks except the clerk @ special services, who was a young girl & had not dealt with firearms/checked baggage before apparently.

Other trips since then have all been seamless as well. Last one was to VA, no hiccups.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the 5 burroughs would probably be a no go as well..Chicago finally allowed hangun ownership..But from what I read,you still cant have it outside the house unless your transporting it..So who knows if they would hassle you..The other thing in question would be the hotel's policy on having a gun while staying there..I have never been to one of the big chain ones that didnt have a sign up saying "No guns/weapons" allowed..I know you cant have them in the casinos in MI..Again,this isnt to cause trouble..But I want people to know that just caus someone said they takes theirs everywhere,does not mean you can literally take it "everywhere"...


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

Sharp Charge, I would have loved to have been there when they went through our suitcase. However, the person inspecting my luggage was a TSA agent. He wanted to leave the guncase unlocked and take everything behind closed doors. I was in no postition to argue. I handed him the locks and he said he would be sure that everything was locked back up before departure. And he did just that.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's the tricky part for sure. Once you declare it, you are no longer in control of it. Any heehaw'n around past that point & you're askin' for trouble.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I know one thing...I'm thankful we still live in a country where we can walk into an airport with a gun, check it...get on a plane, arrive at our destination & head to baggage claim to pick it up!

Not many countries where that's possible!


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Iraqvet said:


> I think the 5 burroughs would probably be a no go as well..Chicago finally allowed hangun ownership..But from what I read,you still cant have it outside the house unless your transporting it..So who knows if they would hassle you..The other thing in question would be the hotel's policy on having a gun while staying there..I have never been to one of the big chain ones that didnt have a sign up saying "No guns/weapons" allowed..I know you cant have them in the casinos in MI..Again,this isnt to cause trouble..But I want people to know that just caus someone said they takes theirs everywhere,does not mean you can literally take it "everywhere"...


I get what you are saying, but the way your post read was that you assumed he was conceled carrying everywhere. Big difference between carrying/transporting. 
No offense taken/given just wanted to make sure this stayed on track.

I travel with one, legally, everywhere I travel. I obey state laws and transport according to state laws if my my license does not reciprocate.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

LEJoe said:


> Sharp Charge, I would have loved to have been there when they went through our suitcase. However, the person inspecting my luggage was a TSA agent. He wanted to leave the guncase unlocked and take everything behind closed doors. I was in no postition to argue. I handed him the locks and he said he would be sure that everything was locked back up before departure. And he did just that.


I understand, but I personally wouldn't have done that. And this is coming from a federal employee who works at an international airport. ;-) I get the behind the scenes look every day, lol. If they want to further inspect my luggage while I'm there then fine, otherwise I'll lock the case up and then they can go through the rest of the bag. 

The only time I've had an issue was once flying from San Diego back to Cleveland, there was 1 loose round in the case. They found it on xray and called me back to the checkpoint. With a LEO and TSA present, I unlocked the case again, and they wanted me to "dispose" of the loose round. Ultimately, they let me fly with it as is, but never was the pistol box unlocked out of my possession.

I've seen some TSA and even gate agents finger f*$k a gun while someone was declaring it, that's my reasoning behind this. I don't want someone doing something that may cause damage to my weapon. That's all I need is someone "doing training" in the back to drop it or something. 

The only difference would be if there was some security reason that they had to cut the locks off, but even then they have to try to get you prior to doing that.

It's all good, I know where you're coming from, but that's where I'm coming from.


----------

